# Older social groups



## LottieH (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi
Does anyone know of social groups in Singapore for the 70+ expat category? I have just moved here with my Mother who is living with us and looking to make some friends locally. Thanks


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

LottieH said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know of social groups in Singapore for the 70+ expat category? I have just moved here with my Mother who is living with us and looking to make some friends locally. Thanks


Depends mainly on where you will be staying. Some estates provide well organized and fully developed cc activity groups for seniors at a nominal fee or free. If you walk along East coast beach in evenings esp on weekend mornings you will find similar groups. If she is adventurous, there are many opportunities for her to join locals around her age.


----------

